# Since there are several Pooch pics...GRAPHIC**UPDATED Pg 2 results***



## fanov8 (Jan 5, 2012)

How about checking out my gals too?!   Both of my girls will be first freshners.  If they are bred then they should be about 2 months along.  What do you guys think?  I know it's hard to tell, but it's sure is fun to guess.  I'm going to send off blood work soon so that will tell us who was right 

Trixie -












Daisy -


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW!!!  Those are some serious hoo-hoo pics!!!!  ROFL  My husband officially thinks this forum is weird.    As far as guessing, I would have no clue????  I am at a loss myself with my own hopefully preggers Nigerian.  I might take a few pics myself and compare 'em.  We'll see what the experts say...


----------



## Hillsvale (Jan 5, 2012)

*I think perhaps posting in your subject extremely graphic and up close pics might be in order.... !*

I think its too early to even see a difference but I only notice a change in my critters whatnots a couple days in advance of labour.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW!!  Serious hoo-hoo pictures!!  I have no idea if they are pregnant or not, but if there were a contest for hoo-hoo photos,
you would win!!

How did you get them to hold still for those?  

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 5, 2012)

My guess is pregnant.  I make no promises, but I am willing to guess.


----------



## fanov8 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry everyone!  I posted these from my phone and didn't realize that they were so big and personal.  My apologies if I offended anyone, that was not my intentions.  Then of course I had to leave for the day and just walked in the door.    Please forgive me...


----------



## fanov8 (Jan 5, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> WOW!!  Serious hoo-hoo pictures!!  I have no idea if they are pregnant or not, but if there were a contest for hoo-hoo photos,
> you would win!!
> 
> How did you get them to hold still for those?
> ...


LOL, thanks, I think.  My girls usually stand pretty still for a bucket of feed.


----------



## Hillsvale (Jan 6, 2012)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry everyone!  I posted these from my phone and didn't realize that they were so big and personal.  My apologies if I offended anyone, that was not my intentions.  Then of course I had to leave for the day and just walked in the door.    Please forgive me...


Not so much as having the internet window open at work... then going back to another task... then having someone come in looking for help with something which I get off the internet and bring up a great big close-up of a goatie what not... now the look on his face was priceless and I laughed so hard I turned red and almost wet my pants! Then again with him you can't even say booby and he turns red.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought it was going to be pics of dogs!    Pooch, I thought, was another word for dog and "cooch" another word for the ol' hoo-hoo.    Those were the ugliest dogs I'd ever seeeeennnnn!!!!   

Hope you found out!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 6, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I thought it was going to be pics of dogs!    Pooch, I thought, was another word for dog and "cooch" another word for the ol' hoo-hoo.    Those were the ugliest dogs I'd ever seeeeennnnn!!!!
> 
> Hope you found out!


----------



## fanov8 (Feb 1, 2012)

Update:

Just got the results in from BioTracking.  Trixie (in the 1st pics) is still open.  And Daisy (in the 2nd group) is preggo!  Woo hoo!  I also have another doe that was confirmed preggo!  I'm so excited!  According to my dates I should have babies in Mid April.  Possibly in mid March.  Daisy was kinda weird, she came into heat and then came back in 30 days later(from what I could tell).  So the 1st breed date was Oct 20 and the second was Nov 20.  I guess time will tell.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Mzyla (Feb 18, 2012)

Please tell me how you draw blood from a goat?
Is it dangerous?
Can inexperienced person (who never hold a syringe in her hand) do it?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> Please tell me how you draw blood from a goat?
> Is it dangerous?
> Can inexperienced person (who never hold a syringe in her hand) do it?


Yes, you too can draw blood from a goat.  Get the biotracking kit.  When you get the kit.  Re-post and we will all instruct you.  There is also a video on the website.


----------

